# MANILA | Makati Commerce Tower | 170m | 36 fl | T/O



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/28/2022* - *The View Up There*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From City Explorer Plus Youtube Channel.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/09/2022








*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/24/2022 








*


----------



## azumiii (Nov 10, 2014)

📷


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/21/2022 *- *Rick Malaya*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today (10/23/2022)


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*10/14/2022 *by @jezhang


----------

